# Keeping cats in basement



## Decessus (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm having a problem with one of my cats peeing. I've read some of the other posts and got some good advice. I just want to ask this because I don't know if what I'm doing is the best thing. She likes to pee in a particular corner. She doesn't do it all the time, but it seems like only when we are not around. When we are around, she will use the litterbox like she is supposed to. To hopefully fix this, we put her down in the basement ( which is where the litterbox is ) and closed the door. We are going to leave her down there for a few days, clean the area where she peed, and hopefully she won't do it again. Is it a bad idea to lock her down in the basement for so long?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, instead of putting her/him in a basement how about putting the litterbox in her favorite corner to pee in. I am not expert but that might work. I heard that is what you do for rabbits but I am not sure about cats. Just wait for someone to respond because I really don't know anything about that problem. Catlover_2004.
P.S. Hope this helps!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

catlover_2004 said:


> how about putting the litterbox in her favorite corner to pee in.


That's actually quite a good suggestion. Do that, after you've cleaned with one of those enzymatic pet urine cleaners that eliminates the scent.


----------



## Decessus (Jan 14, 2005)

The place she likes to pee is in the living room. If the litterbox gets moved, will it make the living room smell bad?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Decessus said:


> The place she likes to pee is in the living room. If the litterbox gets moved, will it make the living room smell bad?


ummm....there's usually some residual odor after a cat uses the box, but if you keep it well-cleaned it shouldn't be too bad. and this is a temporary thing, anyway, until she is using the litterbox 100%.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

There are some litterbox litters or deoderizers you put in the litter box so it won't smell bad.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Decessus......No No No....Do not move your existing litterbox!
You add an *Additional* litterbox in that location!
You also mentioned this problem is with 1 of your cats....
So you have more than 1 cat and only 1 box in the basement?
That is not enough boxes....

I have a box in our basement that is a *very large* box!
I have a standard size box in our hallway closet....we just cut a 
kitty hole in the door so they can enter...
I also have a larger size box right in my bedroom.
I scoop all 3 boxes at *minimum* twice a day.
I have 2 cats. I have *NO* smell.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> You add an *Additional* litterbox in that location!....That is not enough boxes....


yes, I concur, Dawn is correct. I didn't read the question close enough.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Rules for litterbox usage:*

1. One box for every cat + 1

2. At least one box for every level of the house

3. Many cats like to pee in one box and poo in another. Respect that.

4. Put the litterbox where the cat is going to the bathroom.


----------

